# Anyone reccomend me a bow?



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey all,
I am gonna get a new compound bow this year. I am gonna shoot 60-70lbs and have a 30" draw. I am going to hunt out of a treestand 90% of the time. I want a quite bow with 300+ fps. No real price cap yet, so throw some good set ups at me! My previous bow was a diamond razor edge and I grew out and maxed out of that. I also would like a bow with a good let off and single or dual cams, doesn't matter! 
Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

As you already know Diamond/Bowtech makes a great bow. I just bought a Destroyer 340 and love it. 7 inch brace smooth for a dual cam. Almost no Vibration and very fast. The one I bought had less than 75 shot's on it it was in mint Condition. I paided $550 Ready to shoot. (On here.) You can find really good deals on archerytalk Classifieds, here, or OS. Why pay $1200 for a bow that losses 50% of it's value in a year or two. JMO

I have shot many bows and there are a bunch of good ones out there but I do like my Bowtech.. Archerytalk has several in that price range.


*He lives in Ohio...*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1785341&highlight=destroyer+340

He lives in Ohio...


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Good buddy of mine, Wallydog, shoots a Bowtech and he loves it. He'll probably pick another one up at some point.

I got a deal last year on previous model year Athens Exceed300 from Fin Feather and Fur for half price. Smooth. quiet, and fast.

Whatever you pick, make sure you shoot it first.


----------



## frenchone (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been lucky enough to shoot a number off different bows,I used to shoot for an archery shop where I live and my last 5 bows have been hoyts . I can not say enough of how they are to shoot , and are amazingly tough . But everyone has a different feel .I have shot bowtechs that shot just fine.its all up to what feels right to you,I do agree shoot a few until you know its what feels right to you.Good luck.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

frenchone said:


> I have been lucky enough to shoot a number off different bows,I used to shoot for an archery shop where I live and my last 5 bows have been hoyts . I can not say enough of how they are to shoot , and are amazingly tough . But everyone has a different feel .I have shot bowtechs that shot just fine.its all up to what feels right to you*,I do agree shoot a few until you know its what feels right to you.*Good luck.




That's what I would do..


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hoyt i agree rock solid i am shooting a10 year old hoyr and still love it quality for sure 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Rytera Alien X is a sweet bow


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

You definitely need to try a few different ones and see what suits YOU the best. Almost ever brand out there makes solid bows weather is diamond/bowtech/hoyt/mathews/bear.....each one feels a little different though so see what suits your fancy/budget!! I shoot diamond and love it......just as quiet and fast as my buddies mathews he got last year and he has over $2,000 in it. Goodluck on ur decision!


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

i shot alot before i bought mine, went with the bear carnage. think it would be worth your while to give them a look. think they have a pretty good product, they just dont market themselves as good as some others.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Find a shop that carries new breed archery and shoot one. Very nice bows. I'd also check out Athens archery and elite archery 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

fordmanforever said:


> i shot alot before i bought mine, went with the bear carnage. think it would be worth your while to give them a look. think they have a pretty good product, they just dont market themselves as good as some others.


I've heard alot about the carnage and more good things about it. i will check it out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I shoot the bear charge. From what I been told same thing as the carnage. Its very quiet (stock no extra silencers on it). Love the adjustability in draw length and draw poundage. I don't think it can be beat in its price range (300.00-350.00)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

check out some of the bow reviews on you tube also, i thought some of these were helpful.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

As stated by others shoot as many as you can and purchase based on your gut and not brand. I have always liked pse but after shooting 4 different brands I bought a 2012 Diamond outlaw. I was leaning towards a pse right off the bat but the diamond stood out above the others.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bow test for 2012 from outdoor life
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g...pound-bow-new-bows-bow-test-hunting-bows-2012

Incase you want to buy a used one and save some money. You can always buy one of these off someone that is getting the latest 2012.
Bow test for 2011 from outdoor life
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2011/04/bow-test-2011?photo=17#node-1001344425


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Bowtech 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

X2..........


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

You cannot go wrong with a Mathews. Best bows on the market.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't see many Darton's out there. I have been shooting them for years and they are a great bow. Super fast too.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

I shoot Mission. its made by mathews. Performs like Mathews but they are more affordable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Spend some time shooting different bows and find One that you Like. Martin's are nice. Pse. Mathews. All are customizable to your liking. Your the One shooting it. Im more comfortable with my $300 Martin than my buddies $800 Mathews. Do some research before making the investment. That trophy buck might only walk past you One time. Justin.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Over the past 40 years I have shot most brands, and now I believe the quality of all the major brands is better than it has ever been. Back when you had to shoot fingers the bow length needed to be longer but if you are going to be using a release a shorter bow is fine and easier to get through heavy cover. Setting up your bow is different for everyone I use a kisser button but don't like peep sights. The draw weight really is not all that important, in my younger days I shot 75 pounds but after shoulder surgery I now shoot 50 and it is just as effective. I now pick a bow according to how heavy it is to carry and how quiet it is when shot. The bow I shoot now is a Mathews a few years old with new limbs (shoulder sergery) All the major brands will serve you well, Mathews, hoyt, PSE, Bear etc. Go to a Major archery shop and pull them all, see which one brakes over the best for you, I no longer shoot compitition all I do is hunt so I will never buy another bow just to keep up with what is the "newest, best of the best". It is easier to buy a new set of limbs for $150 than outfitting a new bow for $1000.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> You definitely need to try a few different ones and see what suits YOU the best. Almost ever brand out there makes solid bows weather is diamond/bowtech/hoyt/mathews/bear.....each one feels a little different though so see what suits your fancy/budget!! *I shoot diamond and love it......just as quiet and fast as my buddies mathews he got last year and he has over $2,000 in it*. Goodluck on ur decision!


I thought the more you spent, the better the bow? Right? haha Take everyone else's advice and shoot what feels right...I have a Mathews and love it, but they are a bit expensive.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I bought a 2007 Bowtech Tribute and have loved every single shot out of that bow. It shoots smooth, quiet and fast. They are tough too. I dropped it out of my tree stand 24 feet up once. I was freaking out. Though, after thoroughly checking out, there wasn't a damn thing wrong with it. 

FYI - The fastest bow out there isn't usually the smoothest or the has the least amount of vibration after the shot. 

Also, this may help some: http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

what is your budget for the new bow or bow package.these should be some of the ones to look at and some of the more and less expensive ones.try a few at a time and narrow them down.also,let someone else shoot the same bow that interest you so you can see and hear it shoot.don't be pressured into something you maynot or don't feel comfortable with at purchase time.this is an item that you want to shoot and enjoy for many years.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I shoot a Mathews z7 extreme tactical and love every shot from draw to release. It is so smooth it is ridiculous. I previously had a much cheaper Bear Element RTH package thaf was a Dicks sporting goods special, sold it and custom ordered everything on my z7. The bear was okay, but it's like replacing your ford focus with a Ferrari!! Im not knocking Bear bows at all, mine was middle to lower end, I considered the Bear Carnage before I bought the Mathews. I have a Mathews dealer locally, small shop with amazing service. That service end goes a long way. 


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Pse.......


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I own a Mathews Heli-M and love it. I suggest shooting a variety of the big names within your price range and then choosing. People talk all sorts of crap about other bows even before shooting them. I shot Hoyt, Mathews, Fred Bear. Ended up with the Mathews.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Asking someone what bow they like is the same as asking someone what truck they like (lots of different answers). The best thing is to go shoot as many bow as you can from many different bow shops as some shops will try to push certain bows. btw I shoot an older mathews switchback that i love. I bought this bow new and have never looked back, it fits me perfect, shoots great and has killed its fair number of deer.


----------

